# FIRST LISTEN: Heavyocity Presents GRAVITY: Modern Scoring Tools -- On Sale June 9th



## Heavyocity Media (Jun 3, 2015)

Hear it HERE --> http://www.heavyocity.com/getpulledin


----------



## playz123 (Jun 3, 2015)

Heard it...very nice, but can you please provide more information on pricing and content?


----------



## tmm (Jun 3, 2015)

+1, at least some info on _what it is_.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 3, 2015)

I think I'm going to start passing on companies that like to make announcements with zero information. The demos sound like every other heavyocity demo, without any info to clarify. Puts people off, there is more money on the line for the buyer than a summer flick.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 3, 2015)

I think in general composers area bit tired of this type of promo and more importantly, Heavyocity do not need to do it. A new release by them is exciting enough without the teaser trailer stuff.


----------



## Wibben (Jun 3, 2015)

Coming from the world of video games where companies drop hints for years to build up hype, I don't mind it. Something amazing is coming our way, they're just letting us prepare our wallets 

But it's an interesting thought, though. More and more companies are pushing their marketing in a way that seems less and less "niche" and more "mass market". Maybe the amateur market is becoming a larger piece of the revenue, so just a news letter with info like "our new library solves THIS problem you professionals are having" isn't cutting it anymore? Being an amateur myself, I'm very careful (yeah right...) with what I spend money on, and might not know anything about the problems any given library is solving for pros, so this marketing makes me interested, at least. Very slick trailer, and it sounds amazeballs, as usual... Heavyocity had me at "Hello".


----------



## mark812 (Jun 3, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> I think in general composers area bit tired of this type of promo and more importantly, Heavyocity do not need to do it. A new release by them is exciting enough without the teaser trailer stuff.



Agreed. 

Many companies could learn a thing or two from Spectrasonics in that regard.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 3, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> I think in general composers area bit tired of this type of promo and more importantly, Heavyocity do not need to do it. A new release by them is exciting enough without the teaser trailer stuff.



well, that's the marketing hint... "getpulledin" as in the marketing angle and "gravity" metaphor.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 3, 2015)

mark812 @ 4th June 2015 said:


> woodsdenis @ Wed Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I think in general composers area bit tired of this type of promo and more importantly, Heavyocity do not need to do it. A new release by them is exciting enough without the teaser trailer stuff.
> ...



Yeap, its terrible modern marketing. What on earth is the point of that? They already told us its coming 9th June, that it is a scoring tool. So why withholding the rest of the info. Why could someone seriously think that this is good and will boost sales? If anything it puts me off. Worse yet, if you follow their link they expect you to sign up and purchase in order to get a free expansion, without even knowing what you buy. Wow, they must be desperate!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 3, 2015)

Same for me : puts me off :-(


----------



## Lex (Jun 3, 2015)

I for one am excited because of the demos. Bunch of sounds in there I would like to use.
Looking forward to see what it costs..

alex


----------



## blougui (Jun 4, 2015)

They're not desperate. And IV control doesn't represent their one and only target.
Remember how Daft Punk marketed their last effort ? And how people pre-purchased what was going to be a downloable product with no sign of solding it out or burning the line of production because of ultra high demand or whatever ?

I understand it can pull off some hobbyist who are not in urgent need of another tool and rather looking for some reason to get rid of any GAS attack - I could be one of those amateurs who spend too much. But boycotting a company because of a laconic teaser... I surely would be putt off because of an ailing customer service or badly developped products. HC are at the top of their game so you might just ignore the teasing part of it and focus on the intrument when it is available, as chances are high that they deliver.


 

Erik

EDIT : Oh, and don't forget they're aiming at the scoring community and probably just having fun with what the cinema industry has been using for years as a marketing tool.


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 4, 2015)

IV Control - the best typo (I'm assuming) on this site ever!


----------



## blougui (Jun 4, 2015)

stonzthro @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> IV Control - the best typo (I'm assuming) on this site ever!



A typo but my english isn't sharp enough to know what it could mean


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow - what a bunch of COMPLAINIACS!


----------



## sin(x) (Jun 4, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it's not exactly a huge mystery what it could be considering that it's subjectively the 129th library subtitled "modern scoring tools", is it? Expect a buttload of impacts and risers and whooshes and drops and one-finger basslines and synth arpeggio loops and I'll bet you're not far off.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 5, 2015)

mark812 @ Wed Jun 03 said:


> woodsdenis @ Wed Jun 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I think in general composers area bit tired of this type of promo and more importantly, Heavyocity do not need to do it. A new release by them is exciting enough without the teaser trailer stuff.
> ...



What could they learn? Wait 7 years to release new product? Announce new products coming out in 2014, wait until winter NAMM 2015 to announce that it will be out in May 2015? 

I think Heavyocity is doing just fine with their marketing and their products are stellar.


----------



## SeanM1960 (Jun 5, 2015)

dpasdernick @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> What could they learn? Wait 7 years to release new product? Announce new products coming out in 2014, wait until winter NAMM 2015 to announce that it will be out in May 2015?
> 
> I think Heavyocity is doing just fine with their marketing and their products are stellar.



Agreed.

For one, I am a bit unpleasantly surprised by the complainaholics here. You guys obviously have never had to market a product. And that's what this is - marketing. And clever, too. It's about creating buzz, and getting people interested in, and talking about, *the product*. Good move on their part.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 5, 2015)

Love HoC... Spitfire does this all the time...How many zillion wonders have we had about.... albionIV??? Every product starts with a tease.... and we all go ga ga over it... 

it's fun... it makes me wonder... I even sent HoC some speculation, twisted into... "this is what I'd really like"...

Oh, and it does give me pause in budgeting... do I really need Infinity? Gravity? *And more importantly, what's with all the physics terms??? I love science, space, and physics... you're doing this on purpose!!!* Ok, at least Sony is being nice... Still need Vegas

They just love complicating my poor little financial posture. I respect that. Enjoy. Drink wine, don't whine... o-[][]-o


----------



## chrysshawk (Jun 6, 2015)

x2 Vastman.

The marketing has obviously gotten attention, and I don't think anyone of us have been hurt by being notified they have an upcoming product.

Did the trailer tell me anything? No. Does it matter? No. Will I check what they're releasing on the 9th? Yes.

If they did this frequently, then there might be some annoyance. But come on, Heavyocity can hardly be accused for spamming the community with announcements.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 6, 2015)

SeanM1960 @ 6th June 2015 said:


> dpasdernick @ Fri Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > What could they learn? Wait 7 years to release new product? Announce new products coming out in 2014, wait until winter NAMM 2015 to announce that it will be out in May 2015?
> ...



The difference is that Spectrasonics gave you ALL the details in January so we had something to talk about between the announcement and the release. That makes a lot more sense to me then announcing NOTHING!


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 6, 2015)

Guys...it's out in 3 days.

I could get upset if they put out a new teaser every 6 months for several years, but Gravity is actually out on Tuesday.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll bet this product is well grounded.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 7, 2015)

Guido Negraszus @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> mark812 @ 4th June 2015 said:
> 
> 
> > woodsdenis @ Wed Jun 03 said:
> ...



You sign up before June 9th to qualify for the free expansion, you don't have to agree to purchase it at that point, you are just registering an interest!

I work in design and marketing, and I like their marketing a lot. It's also great that you dont have to wait long for the release, not like some products who start the teasers eons before the product is available.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 7, 2015)

guitarman1960 @ 7th June 2015 said:


> Guido Negraszus @ Thu Jun 04 said:
> 
> 
> > mark812 @ 4th June 2015 said:
> ...



Yes, I misunderstood the signup thing. Sorry.

However I totally disagree with you that this is "good" marketing. In fact this whole post proves that this is poor marketing. Instead of discussing the actual product, people (incl. myself) complain about this kind of marketing and then others complain about the complainers. So how is this good?

The alternative could have been: same announcement but give a full patch list as well. Guess what? People then would have discussed the product. I ask again, what is the point of this kind of marketing? I already have all HC products and I most likely will buy this one too. We are composers and producers here and not some kids who need to be teased.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 7, 2015)

Guido Negraszus @ Sun Jun 07 said:


> I ask again, what is the point of this kind of marketing?



Im sure it's just fun for the product developer. The icing on the cake afternoon spending time working on a product.


----------



## blougui (Jun 8, 2015)

> people (incl. myself) complain about this kind of marketing and then others complain about the complainers. So how is this good?



Dear Guido, I hope for HoC that these "people" aren't the only clients they have !
One page ,may be 10 posters, well, we're making too much importance of ourselves, for sure...
I agree with Ryan : it's just fun, a week or so before releasing.

- and I might believe this is GOOD marketing, because we talk about them and that's the only thing marketing is all about 8) Pretty well done.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 8, 2015)

blougui @ 8th June 2015 said:


> > - and I might believe this is GOOD marketing, because we talk about them and that's the only thing marketing is all about 8) Pretty well done.
> >
> > Cheers,
> > Erik



Are we talking about it...?  All cool here. Tomorrow we can hopefully add some sense to this post! :D


----------



## guitarman1960 (Jun 8, 2015)

Well the marketing strategy certainly got me very interested and I signed up for the exclusive content.
Really looking forward to the release tomorrow!!! :D


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 8, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Sun Jun 07 said:


> I'll bet this product is well grounded.



I hate to see this pun pass by unremarked.

So consider it duly remarked upon.

As for 'Gravity', I predict that it will be attractive.


----------



## gbar (Jun 8, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sun Jun 07 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet this product is well grounded.
> ...



I don't know. If you stand back further, it seems less attractive  In fact, get far enough away from it, and you might drift off and buy something else lol


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 8, 2015)

Whether we like it or not, we are all going to be influenced by it.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 8, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> Whether we like it or not, we are all going to be influenced by it.



Absolutely...

As I am currently downloading Infinity, this could be a very challenging and fun month... I anticipate becoming a blithering idiot due to unavoidable sleep deprivation. 

Hope for a serious loyalty discount for those of us who've invested in all of HoC's products. Infinity was unignorable because of this. 

And I can avoid eating for a couple weeks... if needed... wow I'll be a real package by the end of the month! >8o 

HEAVY! 

*BTW, I love the teasers. All you debby downers.... get a life!* o/~
You litteraly spent more time writing your whiny complaints than the teasers took to watch!


----------



## catsass (Jun 8, 2015)

It's ALIVE! The whole scoop....!
http://www.heavyocity.com/product/gravity/


----------



## playz123 (Jun 8, 2015)

I sense there's going to be a discussion about the price, even by those who already own one of their products!


----------



## SeanM1960 (Jun 8, 2015)

playz123 @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> I sense there's going to be a discussion about the price, even by those who already own one of their products!



Oh my lord, I can hardly wait until people start screaming about the price. :roll: 

Can you imagine what the KVR forum is going to look like? I mean with the crowd of children who scream hell when a product - ANY product - costs more than $79. :roll: 

Now please excuse me while I go and click the "add to cart" button.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 8, 2015)

My initial reaction: Although I'd love the steep and generous loyalty discount Sample Logic just gave me for Infinity.... all I can say, all I can feel, all I can spit out of my blubbering lips is....

OMG.... HEAVY!!!! Price? who friggin' cares!!!
Seriously... Albion 1,2,3... I'd trade 2 in a second... this is friggin' awesome.... 

I'm poor... I'll go without food for weeks at a time to grab this little puppy.... And I don't do soundtracks, movies... just little ole' me trying to save the world from climate devestation... 

This is the best thing since Albion 3 for dramatizing the issue... Yes, those uber lows are the shitz still and forever more... 

OMG...and I don't even believe in the "G" part...F'in A! Holly Friggin' Yousa Oy EEEEEEyow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No, just OMG ever second of every song... think I'm working on blowing out my monitors... and I don't even care.... it is that SICK!!!!

Complain about the price??? are you kidding me???

NO ONE... AND I MEAN NO ONE has put out as powerful a set of "here it is folks" songs in my lifetime... 

And our local God of the demos, stings, risers...and transitions... I think is creamin' his jeans right now....

Daniel????


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jun 9, 2015)

At $449.00 no wonder they didn't give any info! Lol, sorry guys, couldn't resist! 

But seriously, sounds very promising. Should be fantastic for trailer productions.


----------



## blougui (Jun 9, 2015)

Vastman @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> And I don't do soundtracks, movies... just little ole' me trying to save the world from climate devestation...


I think you'ld have more success in your endeavours trying to do soundtracks than saving the world
:wink: 


About the price : HoC always do some sales, a couple of times a year. If you're a hobbyist on the "spaghetti'll save my life" side, no need to rush. Be reasonnable !.

Erik


----------



## Mystic (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks nice. I'm a sucker for pads... but we know what's coming: not at $450.


----------



## Vovique (Jun 9, 2015)

Demos are great, still I get a feeling that it would not be that hard to achieve similar sound with the 4 Heavyocity products I already own, namely Damage, Evolve, AEON and Ensemble Drums (all of which I love and use daily). If it's all about pads, those get a bit lost behind pulses, impacts and percussion.


----------



## feck (Jun 9, 2015)

Man, this looks and sounds great. With this, Wide Blue Sounds Orbit, Output Signal and Omnisphere 2, it really looks promising for new VI's these days - not any replications of old or existing stuff, but endless possibilities with tons of moving parts and layers. Sweet.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 9, 2015)

Vovique @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> Demos are great, still I get a feeling that it would not be that hard to achieve similar sound with the 4 Heavyocity products I already own, namely Damage, Evolve, AEON and Ensemble Drums (all of which I love and use daily). If it's all about pads, those get a bit lost behind pulses, impacts and percussion.



I can't see it... well, maybe some but the control over impacts, risers, et all is far more advanced now...and the sounds are in a different ballpark... I see this as a fairly complementary product and I have all Heavy offers. 

Someday I hope they come out with a much more advanced, cross product heavily tagged browser system, like Omnisphers 2 has done... That's my major headache with Heavy's products... sounds are all over the place and a better unifying browser would be much loved.

blougui... My time here is far too limited to begin a scoring career, :| although that would be so much fun if I younger... (o::o) as is, I'm steeped in advancing urban farming and love these amazing tools which can achieve quite powerful statements about renewables and climate issues.  It ain't about the money...it's this moment of time when so much is at stake. I'm quite gratified to be able to wield such tools >8o in a worthy cause. /oo\


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 9, 2015)

Vastman @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Mon Jun 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Whether we like it or not, we are all going to be influenced by it.
> ...



Ah, I was still punning actually. Sorry.

You know 'gravity' and 'we'll all be influenced by it'.

*silence*

Because we're all pulled by the Earth's gravity so we're all influenced by it.

*crickets*

I'll get me coat.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 9, 2015)

Vovique @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> Demos are great, still I get a feeling that it would not be that hard to achieve similar sound with the 4 Heavyocity products I already own, namely Damage, Evolve, AEON and Ensemble Drums (all of which I love and use daily). If it's all about pads, those get a bit lost behind pulses, impacts and percussion.



First of all thanks (because of your kind words about the demos), but yes, maybe you should skip the library and create future sound material of the size of Gravity (which is around 8GB on my drive) in around 2 days, but not any more days. Easily done, right?

Oh by the way, why did I write 2 days? Because this is the time you should have easily made 450 bucks as a professional composer!


----------



## Vastman (Jun 9, 2015)

I do love da puns, Stephen... Ironic both SL and Heavy are goin' with the science bent...and both are punnable...

Been diddling with Infinity this evening and it's good at crashin' my rather robust cpu (4930) 

I didn't realize the gravity of the situation until I realized I was loading up an infinity of guitars...it is way cool and easy to abuse!

We're gonna need them 8 to 10 core machines faster than I'd like! But I don't have an infinity of dollars to spend...

I hope gravity doesn't further suck my cpu dry... it's lookin' grimmer every moment for my wallet...


----------



## Vastman (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey, Alex...a hearty thanks to you and the others as all of your tunes were stunning... I was sold as soon as I started listening! The interface looks absolutely wonderful. 

It is a wonderful GUI leap forward and having such moldable sounds and visual cues...well, I am so gonna loose myself in this magical angst generator!


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry guys for the bit of that grumpy undertone in my post, but I seriously don't get most of these critics!!

If whatever company releases a library in the sense of a modern scoring tool, people are like: meeee, I already own X, Y and Z!

However, if a company releases the potentially 793th string or piano library on this planet, all I hear is a big aaaaaaah, that sounds sooo cool!

Biased my a** :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Vastman (Jun 9, 2015)

+1


----------



## tokatila (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmm...it seems you get a discount if you own komplete ultimate. Might this mean that this will be a part of Komplete Ultimate 11 or 12? :D


----------



## AlanJay (Jun 9, 2015)

I am a professional composer as well and I love the Heavyocity stuff and I think that Gravity sounds great.

I don`t want to argue about the price but I personally think it`s a bit too high. I have the time to wait for a discount and in the mean time I`ll use other vsts to produce my music 

Cheers
AlanJay


----------



## AlanJay (Jun 9, 2015)

update....

I`ve received a very nice discount plus I will get an 49$ extra content pack.
So I think the deal is pretty fair now. I will purchase Gravity 

Cheers,
AlanJay


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 9, 2015)

tokatila @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> Hmm...it seems you get a discount if you own komplete ultimate. Might this mean that this will be a part of Komplete Ultimate 11 or 12? :D



No, if you have Komplete Ultimate you would have a Heavyocity product in there Evolve etc so hence the discount. I don't speak for Heavyocity they have always done this. D/L as I post, looks and sounds great.

Although it may be similar to other products as Alex said so are the multitude of string libraries or synths for that matter "similar" What you are getting is devs who create inspirational products and have a long history of doing so. I have and use most of their products so far every day, that in itself is a testament to their quality. Will post an update after I play with it for a while.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 9, 2015)

Price aside, it sounds great and looks like a lot of effort has gone into it. I'll pick it up at some point for sure.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 9, 2015)

AlanJay @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> update....
> 
> I`ve received a very nice discount plus I will get an 49$ extra content pack.
> So I think the deal is pretty fair now. I will purchase Gravity
> ...



As I have all other Heavy products I'm curious what "very nice discount" came your way... as I hope it comes my way also... o=?

Oh! just checked email... yes... very nice...up to $98 off, depending on how "HEAVY" you are... and I'm very "heavy"! ! now I just gotta go bill people!


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 9, 2015)

Guido Negraszus @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> At $449.00 no wonder they didn't give any info! Lol, sorry guys, couldn't resist!
> 
> But seriously, sounds very promising. Should be fantastic for trailer productions.



If I had that money to spend I save a little more and go for Omnishpere 2. I'm at the point funds need to be spent on hardware.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 9, 2015)

I was just looking at Orbit and Signal but felt like my large Omni Library with amazing third party pads doesn't get used enough already (and at least that has a rating system) thanks to The Unfinished, Plugin Guru, and Audiority.  And at almost twice the price of Orbit or Signal I would probably go for Orbit first if I was to choose.

What I am fascinated by though is the moving graphic in the interface of Gravity (the waves that move over the globe in the center)- I think it's the first time I've seen that in a Kontakt instrument- Kudos guys. I must admit they use some great programmers that come up brand new ways of presenting the instruments (assigning sounds to keys to make custom hit banks is a great idea) and they have a style all their own. Although I don't love the look of the interface (just harder to read- but I'm gettin' old  ) I can't say they aren't original. Kudos Heavyocity... just cool it on the "mystery videos". Thanks. (o) 

Now let me get back to all those Omni pads I love....


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 9, 2015)

It looks like DJ will do a full run down, I caught a minute on Twitch before I had to go so his run down will be more specific. A few thoughts from a minion 

1. The sound quality of Gravity is astonishing, I mean WTF astonishing.
2. Very easy to get your head around the interface, you can tell these guys are composers. The snapshot implementation is genius, really quick way of making alternatives quickly available.
3. The designer pages are so easy to use and get exactly what you need. All the buttons and controls where you need them.

This library really has upped the level for this genre, expensive yes, worth it definitely.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jun 9, 2015)

I have AEON already, and from the demos, it sounds like Gravity is also mostly founded in the "noisy", aggressive kind of sound - true? I don't really need more of that right now, honestly. Not saying the library isn't great if this is the style you work in, but if it is kinda "more of the same" like AEON, I don't need it. Given the name, I would have thought it would be perhaps more rhythmic, subtle, movement based.

Of course I could be wrong - this is just the impression I get from browsing through the demos (quickly).


----------



## Vastman (Jun 9, 2015)

I see AEON as A very different beast, the melodic rhythmic thing of ur post. This is layer of drama...


----------



## dpasdernick (Jun 9, 2015)

My big question is (as touched on in a post above) is this an exclusive Heavyocity product or is it a NI/Heavyocity product that will appear in Komplete Ultimate 11 or 12?

At $449 it is not, for me, a "no-brainer" and I'd be freaked if I spent the cash now (even with my discount) to find I could upgrade my Komplete Ultimate 10 for less money and get this and the other goodies NI would offer.

I do love Heavyocity and Aeon is one of my favorite VST's. I kind of wish that they'd do a less "Heavy" Heavyocity library. Maybe "Lightocity" or "SissyOcity" or "SubtlebutstillcoolOcity"...


----------



## blougui (Jun 9, 2015)

I'ld be surprised if it'ld appear on Komplete : it's quite pricey and furthermore, HoC hasn't gone the K-Route since Damage - correct me if I'm wrong.

You could wait for a sale, as HoC always do some every once in a while, and unless you're a pro under the pressure of sounding "fresh" or in the need of producing FX and trailers in urgence, I believe there's no hurry to jump from the fence.

 
Erik


----------



## feck (Jun 9, 2015)

I am all for developers pricing things where they see fit. That being said, I'd have my CC out in 5 seconds flat if this was $299. In any case, I'm sure they'll do well with this. It looks very well thought out and executed.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 9, 2015)

kurtvanzo @ 9.6.2015 said:


> What I am fascinated by though is the moving graphic in the interface of Gravity (the waves that move over the globe in the center)- I think it's the first time I've seen that in a Kontakt instrument.



It's been done before in more than one library... Nothing special about it, just wasting some CPU cycles for nothing.


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 9, 2015)

mk282 @ Tue Jun 09 said:


> kurtvanzo @ 9.6.2015 said:
> 
> 
> > What I am fascinated by though is the moving graphic in the interface of Gravity (the waves that move over the globe in the center)- I think it's the first time I've seen that in a Kontakt instrument.
> ...



Its actually a visual display of the level and speed of the layers.

EDIT sorry your right its just a graphic thing, I was thinking of something else.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 9, 2015)

A Heavy rep indicated Gravity will not be offered through NI. Can't recall where... Fb? This thread? KVR? Cakewalk?

downloading NOW!


----------



## brett (Jun 10, 2015)

Gravity looks great, but I shudder to think how much RAM is being used on a single purged combo patch with all those fancy graphics and effects...


----------



## Vastman (Jun 10, 2015)

It is pretty awesome. Actually, ram is cheap; it's cpu load... Infinity is pretty challenging to my 4930 but Heavy's products are all very reasonable. I've just started muckin' with Gravity last night.... loads of fun. Semi-coherent with a lack of sleep with the dual release...but it's fun! Need to rewatch Daniel's vid tonight as I was pretty tired and couldn't resist muckin' around =o


----------



## catsass (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't encountered any significant hobbling of system race-horses.


----------



## feck (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow. Spent an hour with this today and I can say the pads are as inspiring as I've ever heard in a VSTi. Simply fantastic.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jun 16, 2015)

Are Gravity's sample locked, or does it by chance come with wav files ala Juggernaut? I would love to be able to use the risers, hits etc as .wav files in my DAW as well.


----------



## Wibben (Jun 17, 2015)

They're locked.

But you could always render them out manually


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 22, 2015)

Only one more night to pull the trigger on Gravity and get the introductory deal. Any different opinions of the library a couple of weeks in from early adopters? After the new tool sheen wears off and your familiarity matures a bit, is it still a product that you recommend?

Does anyone have any information about the GRAVITY PACK that beforehand signers up will receive (besides that it is a $49 value)?


----------



## playz123 (Jun 22, 2015)

jacobthestupendous @ Mon Jun 22 said:


> Only one more night to pull the trigger on Gravity and get the introductory deal. Any different opinions of the library a couple of weeks in from early adopters? After the new tool sheen wears off and your familiarity matures a bit, is it still a product that you recommend?
> 
> Does anyone have any information about the GRAVITY PACK that beforehand signers up will receive (besides that it is a $49 value)?


 I wouldn't say my opinions are any different after using Gravity, but certainly my understanding and appreciation of it have increased. It definitely does what it claims to do, and if you haven't already done so, perhaps watching D. James video walkthrough would give you a better understanding of the pros and cons?
For me, the most impressive feature(s) of Gravity is/are the designer page(s). That's not to downplay all the rest though. I have been using that feature time and time again, and it's so great to be able to design and customize risers, hits and 'whoosh-bangs'. In fact I would describe all the customization features provide throughout Gravity as superb.
I must say I wasn't finding a lot of the 'basic' pad presets all that useful and certainly (in my opinion) in basic form they were no more impressive than pads from other developers. BUT the Elements themselves are very useful, and creating one's own pads can be a highly satisfying experience. I must also add that the Motion sequencer really can enhance even the preset pads, and I'm very pleased it has been included. The Motion presets are also worth exploring. And all the controls and effects that have been provided certainly enhance one's creations enormously as well. Gravity is one of those libraries in which the more you know and use the controls, the better your output will be.
If you enjoy a little designing, even if not a lot, Gravity will surprise you. If one only wants to use presets, then one may wish to hesitate before purchasing. To be honest, I still think Gravity is a little overpriced, even with the discount, but it certainly can do things other libraries currently cannot, and the sound quality and design features are excellent. I, for one, have no regrets about my purchase. Hope that helps.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 22, 2015)

That helps a lot. Thanks, Frank!


----------

